# Rock Gods Get All the Chicks



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay my dear gentlemen, what I would like to know is if you could be ANY ROCK GOD from any time period, who would you choose? This should be someone you admire and also who gets all the women, no matter what they look like (look at Mick Jagger, puke).

The rock god you choose has to be in music (of course), can be alive or dead, and doesn't have to be the singer. You could have wanted to be Keith Moon.

My husband picked Robert Plant from Led Zeppelin, hands down. Which happens to be my favorite rock god so it's all good. Now show me whatcha got guys. 

Let's have some fun and get back to our adolescent dreams. I asked this question in the men's forum, but if some women dreamed of being a famous sexy rock star, by all means, join in!

For example, I always wanted to be Sean Ysault, the bass player for White Zombie. I want to jam and I love the bass guitar.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Okay my dear gentlemen, what I would like to know is if you could be ANY ROCK GOD from any time period, who would you choose? This should be someone you admire and also who gets all the women, no matter what they look like (look at Mick Jagger, puke).
> 
> The rock god you choose has to be in music (of course), can be alive or dead, and doesn't have to be the singer. You could have wanted to be Keith Moon.
> 
> ...


lol, Robert Plant, Mr Camel Toe. I like Zep too, but I can't stand to watch Plant perform. His gyrating and grabbing his crotch.

I would have to say Roger Waters, of Pink Floyd! I dout he was real crazy with the ladies though.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nxs450 said:


> lol, Robert Plant, Mr Camel Toe. I like Zep too, but I can't stand to watch Plant perform. His gyrating and grabbing his crotch.
> 
> I would have to say Roger Waters, of Pink Floyd! I dout he was real crazy with the ladies though.


i think he sported a moose knuckle


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

nxs450 said:


> lol, Robert Plant, Mr Camel Toe. I like Zep too, but I can't stand to watch Plant perform. His gyrating and grabbing his crotch.
> 
> I would have to say Roger Waters, of Pink Floyd! I dout he was real crazy with the ladies though.


I find it interesting that you chose Waters over Gilmore, who in my opinion had the better voice and was MUCH better looking than Gilmore. But our rock heros are who they are right?

Pink Floyd is one of the best bands ever. Good choice.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I find it interesting that you chose Waters over Gilmore, who in my opinion had the better voice and was MUCH better looking than Gilmore. But our rock heros are who they are right?
> 
> Pink Floyd is one of the best bands ever. Good choice.


Yes my favorite, and my 19 year old daughter's. So we went and seen him in Kansas City back in October. He was performing "The Wall" again with all the props like in the origonal concert, and the one he did in Berlin. It was awsome! He has been in Europe and is coming back to play the states again. The closest to me this time is Tulsa, and I would like to see it again. We were seated in the 3rd row on the floor in KC which was great, but because it is such a show I would like to see it from a distant the second time.
It would be nice if Gilmore would join him, which I believe he did for one show in London.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Dimebag Darrell from Pantera! 
But thinner.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not really into rock gods but Mike Patton from Faith No More really made my biscuits tingle back in the day


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Dimebag Darrell from Pantera!
> But thinner.


Dimebag had stage presence and could make a guitar wail! Good choice. Plus, he had gorgeous hair!


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

It doesn't even have to be a rock star, Mozart got a ton of tail in his day.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Okay my dear gentlemen, what I would like to know is if you could be ANY ROCK GOD from any time period, who would you choose? This should be someone you admire and also who gets all the women, no matter what they look like (look at Mick Jagger, puke).
> 
> The rock god you choose has to be in music (of course), can be alive or dead, and doesn't have to be the singer. You could have wanted to be Keith Moon.
> 
> ...


Roger Daltrey - The Who


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Dimebag had stage presence and could make a guitar wail! Good choice. Plus, he had gorgeous hair!


I grew up in the same town as dimebag


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

When I was growing up all the boys wanted to be Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Not really interested in having gotten "all the chicks", but man I would have loved to have had the experience being a part of Led Zeppelin or Pink Floyd.

Especially Pink Floyd though, imo back in the day they were/are amazing musicians and artists. The concerts they gave... WOW just freaking WOW!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

iggy pop


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Midway through the OP David Gilmour was my first thought. What a surprise to scroll down and discover other Floydsters here. For chicks though, I gotta go with David Lee Roth. I could only dream of looking that cool jumping.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would have to say Bryan Ferry of Roxy Music (Google it if not familiar), or Jim Morrison of the Doors.

Way back in the day, each of these guys got more a$$ than a toilet seat...


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Peter Steele - Type O Negative


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Gene Simmons. Full make-up and costume!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

James Hetfield - Metallica baby!!! OK, so not a great looker but hey Metallica Rocks so F U!! 

BTW, love Pink Floyd too but seriously, Roger Waters is fugly (and so is David Lee Roth). I'd rather be Sammy Haggar in that group...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm not really into rock gods but Mike Patton from Faith No More really made my biscuits tingle back in the day


He was sooooo HOT! I used to have a poster of that band in their underwear......lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Roger Waters reminds me of Keith Richards, looks wise.

Metallica was a lot better during their early to mid years imo.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Zak Wylde.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I would want to be Clapton when he was dating Sheryl Crow. I understand he was her "favorite mistake".


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I saw Roger Waters performing The Wall last night.
> 
> ----
> 
> For me.....there's only one.....Elvis.


What did you think? Pretty awesome as far as I was concerned!


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> Not really interested in having gotten "all the chicks", but man I would have loved to have had the experience being a part of Led Zeppelin or Pink Floyd.
> 
> Especially Pink Floyd though, imo back in the day they were/are amazing musicians and artists. The concerts they gave... WOW just freaking WOW!


You think Floyd's concerts were good back in the day! You need to go to his "The Wall" concert that he is doing now. Freaking awesome! They use something like 99 Super HD Projectors, They are capable of producing a 3D type image without any glasses. He has out done him self again. Roger Waters >> Official Website


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like Waters, but when it comes to the ladies I would say Jim Morrison of "The Doors".


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So do all the acts at Lilithfair.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

It would have to be Eddie Van Halen. :smthumbup:
Doesn't matter who was the singer, he was always the engine!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Ian Anderson of the Cult


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

id be robert plant as well


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Elton John he get all the....................nevermind.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> Elton John he get all the....................nevermind.


Lol!!!

Rhymes with "Chicks"!!!!


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Ben Orr. (Except for the early death from cancer part).


----------

